# i won a bass tournament!!



## 200racing (Apr 15, 2012)

friday afternoon i went out to prefish some. soon after launching i realized that when i went night fishing wednesday i left my navlights on killing my accessory battery #-o . i swapped over to the battery i run my LEDs on and was good to go. i had several boils on a buzzbait but no takers. after some trial and error i caught 2 fish weighing 4lbs and missed a 3rd in under ten minutes. 

my results came from a red zoom finesse worm . fished weightless on a 1/0 ewg hook. worked in front of grass twitching every 2-10 seconds.
saturday morning:
i live on the west side and the landing the tournament was out of was on the east side about 30min more driving by road.
so my dad and i launched on the west side and boated across. 
there was a huge amount of pressure on the lake.there were 4 tournaments going on. the west landing 50+ boats going out of it. a marina had 1 at it. and the eastside landing had ours and another going on.

anywhere you fished there where at least 2 boats in sight and you could always hear boats running around. i started out throwing a buzzbait again but saw several other boats doing the same with no success. swapped to to the worm and caught a dink then i hooked into a beast. took me quite a while to get her to the boat as i was fishing a med. light rod with 8lb line. she weighed 4lb 4oz and ended up big fish of the day.
about 10am i noticed my trolling motor was getting weak. i started using the wind and just using the motor to steer. even consevation mode i ended up using a paddle with the wind the last hour #-o . (i didnt want to damage my bigger battery anymore i had put it on the charger when i got home friday and figured my backup was good to go as i had used it on multiday trips before in my 14fter before. i was wrong. lesson learned)

we tried to repeat the previous days pattern but the grass was getting assaulted by boats. with 4 hours to go we were getting frustrated as we had seen several boats land fish and hadnt got another bite.decided to take advantage of my boats jon boat abilities. we went way up a creek crossed a 1ft deep sandbar and entered 1 acre pocket off the creek.
at this point i put on a rooster tail as i just wanted 4 fish to go with my pig. i cast towards a hunk of vegetation.i thought i had cast to far and slammed my had on the bail to stop the lure. it fell inches from the vegetation and i instantly saw flash and felt weight. i started pulling and could make any ground finally got it to the boat and it weighed 2lb 4oz. it was luck of the cast and hitting him in the face. a small croppie was the only other taker on the rooster tail.
we left there after fishing it thoroughly. headed to another creek close to weigh-in with about 90min left. we ran up this creek till we couldn't see boats. i started throwing a shakeyhead around visible cover and missed to and stuck a small bass just over a pound. a few minuttes later it was time for weigh-in.
this tournament had 15 boats in it. many of the guys are very good and fish multiple local clubs. i thought i had a shot at big fish but was sure it would take a full stringer over 10lbs to win. i had a little trouble tying up with the wind so most had weighed-in when i got to the scales. i started getting exicited walking up when people start talking about my fish. turns out almost half the boats got skunked and on 2 boats had 5 fish.

it was a fund-raiser for ministry at my church. so i didnt bring home a huge chunk of cash but i got a bps gift card and bragging rights so i cant complain.  my dad on the other hand got plenty of ribbing for no fish and compliments on his netting skills


----------



## Rock (Apr 15, 2012)

it sounds like you caught on yawning, and threw it in his mouth! nice job....


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats on the BIG win!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 15, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =


Great job!


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats, man...sounds like you were doing some smart fishing. Good job.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Great report. Felt like I was in the boat with you! Congratulations.

I've only been in two tournaments in my life. Got lucky and caught third largest bass in the first one (blind luck and a lucky cast) and wasn't even in the counting in the second one. Well done!

rich


----------



## fish devil (Apr 16, 2012)

:twisted: Congrats!!!! Nice report.


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats man! =D>


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Lennyg3 (Apr 17, 2012)

It's an awesome feeling. Congrats!


----------



## Brine (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 17, 2012)

Great report, congrats!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great story. Congrats!


----------

